# TiVo Bolt and URC



## JAVImon (Oct 16, 2015)

I just installed two 1000gb Bolts and two minis for a client. We have URC 780s for the Minis system and the 890 For the Bolt systems. We have found that if you are controlling one Bolt with the 890 it controls the other one as well. Same with 890 #2. Has anyone seen this? Is there a work around? Are there IR ports on the box itself?

Thanks, any input would be great.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

JAVImon said:


> I just installed two 1000gb Bolts and two minis for a client. We have URC 780s for the Minis system and the 890 For the Bolt systems. We have found that if you are controlling one Bolt with the 890 it controls the other one as well. Same with 890 #2. Has anyone seen this? Is there a work around? Are there IR ports on the box itself?
> 
> Thanks, any input would be great.


The Bolt and Mini both have addressable IR receivers. If an IR remote is set to address 0, your Bolt and Mini will both respond to it. If your IR remotes are set to different, non-zero addresses and your Bolt and Mini are set to the same, non-zero addresses, they will respond only to the remote with the same address. But if your Bolt or Mini is set to a zero IR address, it will respond to any remote, whatever address it is set to.


You can put a TiVo RF remote into IR mode by holding down the TiVo and C buttons until it blinks.
You set it back to RF mode by holding down TiVo and D until it blinks.
To set the address of a TiVo remote, hold down TiVo and Pause until it blinks, then press the appropriate number key to set the address.
To set the address of a Bolt or Mini, navigate to the System Information page that displays the current IR value (about two pages down) and navigate off the page using a remote set to the required address.
TiVo suggests you cover all your devices except the one you want to set, navigate to the System Information screen that shows the IR value with a remote set to IR address zero, then change the IR address to its non-zero value and navigate off the screen with left arrow button.

My universal remote is a Logitech Harmony, and you have to tell it you are using a remote with an address by using its IR reader. I don't know about the URC remotes; but perhaps someone familiar with the URC remotes can help you with that part of the problem. I do know that the IR address is a single hex byte in the remote command stream in the same position in every command. The default commands will have hex 00 in that position.

Obviously, if you "train" your URC remote you can do it with a TiVo remote in IR mode with the address set as required.


----------



## JAVImon (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks will try that. Never had that issue before.


----------

